# Drivers for Motorola Razer Vr3



## massahwahl (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get the correct drivers for the Motorola Razr VR3 and how to properly install them?


----------



## patrickv (Aug 29, 2007)

go to their site, they should have it
*www.motorola.com/*


----------

